# turbo-ing a e30 325is



## dado11g (Sep 8, 2005)

hi, im thinking about buying a 325is, i love them. i would like to know if it is a good car to turbocharge... is it worth it or should i look at something else? where can i find a turbo kit for it? or am i going to have to build one? what engine mods are required? what hp will i be looking at with a certain setup? can the stock drive train handle it?

thanks for any help... i appreciate it.
marshal v.


----------



## mitster (Aug 23, 2005)

check out these links

www.e30tech.com

www.bimmerjim.com


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

.


----------



## BMWE30freak (Mar 19, 2006)

Dorkerbiter1 said:


> .


wow! you said it best!


----------



## Mike_Check (Feb 7, 2007)

BMWE30freak said:


> wow! you said it best!


You got my point! Very observant of you, I must say.


----------



## Paul Christian (Jan 23, 2007)

www.e30tech.com is the best place to go I think......60% of those guys are turboed...


----------



## mrsweden (Jan 29, 2007)

hehe the tag ll be from 1800 and up!
Let me know if u need some help!


----------

